# Mt Goat Above Ogden



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had this e-mailed to me... great picture by this guy hiking up I believe on Ben Lomond in the background (large gray/white building top) is the Walmart in North Ogden at least that's what I was told via the e-mail :wink: :wink:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool pic. Makes my butt pucker, I dont like heights.  Ive seen them from Willard before. Actualy saw one about a week ago. NEATO!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I've seen that picture before, and others that went with it. It is a cool one indeed.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My cousin shot his goat up that way last fall. You should have seen the pictures. It was crazy how high up he was above the valleys. Cool picture


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a great pic, thanks for sharing....


----------

